# Guide to Naval Orders of Dress



## James87 (13 May 2010)

Is there an online guide to Naval Orders of Dress?  When I read joining instructions, it would be helpful if I had a guide to translate exactly what No 1A, No 3B and No 3C means.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 May 2010)

Try looking for A-AD-265-000/AG-001 CANADIAN FORCES DRESS INSTRUCTIONS particularly Ch 6 Orders of Dress


----------



## Occam (13 May 2010)

You can try the attached file as well.  It's from the CFB Halifax BCPO's site.


----------



## MSEng314 (13 May 2010)

Check your pm's.


----------

